# News report



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Did anyone see this last night?

I really like how Ryan Benson handled those reporters with such professionalism. $FW/BGF sheaple must be so proud of their leadership.

http://fox13now.com/2015/04/30/utah-pays-high-priced-lobbyist-to-de-list-wolves/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Something this big and stinky cant remain hidden for long. Kudo's to Fox13 for investigating / reporting. Hopefully they do more followups


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

That was a nice house he had. Wolf de-listing sure pays well. I hope he is paid up on that mortgage cause it might be a little harder to keep that government assistance he's been living on or probably not knowing Utah... Corporate/lobbyist welfare is just as bad, if not worse than the other type of welfare Republican politicians rail against but I guess it's ok when they do it for themselves and their buddies/campaign donors. I wish people would wake up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Funny that we pay BGF to fight efforts to list wolves, yet somehow forget that they were on the wrong side of the fence of the actual legislation that got wolves delisted In the first place. We as a people are a little slow sometimes.....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He sounds like a crook. Takes a 514k salary on 800k. What was the rest used for? Admin fees? Or landscaping?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The fact that these funds keep getting appropriated without any accountability is unconscionable to me. 

I wish the legislature would cut me a $500,000 check and not require me to tell them what I spent it on. Ever.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

And you thought cabitching on the forums is how to change laws in utah. Ha ha. Follow the money is what I was always saying with sfw.


----------

